# Why are my arms sore...



## ilikecoupons

I probably should have posted this in the slam section, but they tell you not to ask people to diagnose your issues. However, i'm confident that someone on this forum probably has an answer for me.

Why do my arms feel sore after snowboarding?

I think it's either because i'm forcing my bindings to hard, pushing up to stand up after sitting down, and moving my upper body too much. Anybody else have sore arms after snowboarding?

I just thought that this was weird for snowboarding, which seems to use more lower body strength imo.


----------



## grafta

Do you tend to catch falls with your arms?

How much have you/do you ride?

Don't sit to strap in perhaps?


----------



## ilikecoupons

i ride from 5-11, but nothing else hurts.
when I fall, i slow myself down by dragging my arms, but i don't flex it or anything.
its hard to keep my balance strapping in standing up


----------



## digZ

ilikecoupons said:


> its hard to keep my balance strapping in standing up


This sort of thing takes practice, it may feel odd at first but you'll find yourself doing less work sitting down and standing up, and you won't get the snow diaper haha.

As for your issue it could be a variety of things. Generally your arms would be sore from falling on them, using them to stand up too often. There are other things that could be causing it from your actual riding style, but it's unlikely, and without a video it would be hard to diagnose and correct.


----------



## jyuen

if your triceps hurt, it maybe from pushing up from a seated position to often. if your forearms hurt, probably from knuckle dragging or if you come close to falling and use your hands to push yourself back up.


----------



## snowklinger

get stronger arms.

if you didn't fall, that pain is your puny little muscles trying to grow, help them!


----------



## ilikecoupons

snowklinger said:


> get stronger arms.
> 
> if you didn't fall, that pain is your puny little muscles trying to grow, help them!


hahahaha will if my arms are not strong enough to snowboard that is a serious problem because i pay $35 a day every week to lift weights with my soccer team. Thanks for the advice though:cheeky4:

it's probably from pushing from a sitting position too much. I'll just learn to bind in while standing. Any advice on preventing movement while strapping in? because that's the problem I have with that.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ilikecoupons said:


> hahahaha will if my arms are not strong enough to snowboard that is a serious problem because i pay $35 a day every week to lift weights with my soccer team. Thanks for the advice though:cheeky4:
> 
> it's probably from pushing from a sitting position too much. I'll just learn to bind in while standing. Any advice on preventing movement while strapping in? because that's the problem I have with that.



I solved the problem with rear entry bindings, K2 ctx in my case. Instead of sitting you go down on one arm on a slope, bend your knees, pull the lever up and go. No sitting.
There are many different opinions about this tech...I personally love it. Riding is in general more physical the skiing, I also protect hands and knuckles with a protective glove.


----------



## ilikecoupons

KIRKRIDER said:


> I solved the problem with rear entry bindings, K2 ctx in my case. Instead of sitting you go down on one arm on a slope, bend your knees, pull the lever up and go. No sitting.
> There are many different opinions about this tech...I personally love it. Riding is in general more physical the skiing, I also protect hands and knuckles with a protective glove.


Would the bindings from flow work? I have heard they are better than K2 because they move back more. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

On powder days or riding lots of tight trees\steeps I use my upper body to induce lower body spin to initiate pivot turns, on days like this I notice soreness in my upper body and arms, I never sit down to put on bindings I've had this issue before I used rear entry bindings.

Got my free repair parts from K2 for my carbon fiber AutoEvers installed over the weekend, rear entries are going back into the backup bin until I move back to the midwest for winters which hopefully never happens.


----------



## grafta

ilikecoupons said:


> Would the bindings from flow work? I have heard they are better than K2 because they move back more. Thanks for the advice!


 Just learn to strap in standing. You don't need different bindings.

Chisel yourself a little ledge with your board into the snow to keep your it in one place, and kick foot in, strap up and ride :thumbsup:

Keep in mind if you keep pushing up with your arms, they'll get stronger over time anyway and stop hurting.

One way you learn something new, the other way you get stronger arms. You can only win in this game :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster

If I'm riding powder I use my whole body - and my whole body will hurt. Just because the most obvious muscles that get used are in your legs, doesn't mean your core and arms do nothing. Dynamic snowboarding uses the whole body to make turns.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ilikecoupons said:


> Would the bindings from flow work? I have heard they are better than K2 because they move back more. Thanks for the advice!


I'm sure they will. GNU does a pretty cool binding too. I got my K2 last July 50% off. Wait for summer deals if you can


----------



## hikeswithdogs

HoboMaster said:


> If I'm riding powder I use my whole body - and my whole body will hurt. Just because the most obvious muscles that get used are in your legs, doesn't mean your core and arms do nothing. Dynamic snowboarding uses the whole body to make turns.


Yep exactly what I was trying to say above


----------



## Argo

I don't get sore anymore, I probably will when I start back on the hill in march or April though.... Just tired at the end of the day.... You def need more arm workouts if this makes you that sore...


----------



## forestfalcon

I'm still in the learning/falling stage, so I push myself up a lot. My triceps can be pretty sore the next day. Doesn't bother me though, there are worse things than toned arms.


----------



## ilikecoupons

i'll probably end up going with learning to strap my bindings in standing up...It looks faster and easier to do then sitting down and strapping in.

Maybe now I won't be making my skiing friends wait before going down the hill


----------



## Notebender

Do you use a rope tow? I find that rope tows tear my gloves up and sometimes make my shoulders and biceps sore the next day


----------



## Triple8Sol

snowklinger said:


> get stronger arms.


This. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Start doing tricep dips a week before the season starts and this problem will go away.


----------



## nataku

[email protected] said:


> Start doing tricep dips a week before the season starts and this problem will go away.


Pretty much this and not using my arms to brace my fall helped with my arm soreness. Just a few pushups and dips every night helped with arm fatigue.


----------



## ThunderChunky

If you're spinning off jumps they will be sore too. Mainly your shoulders though. The pre-winding does it. It has made me sore for four days so far. Granted I tired the same trick nearly twenty times, but still can make you sore.


----------

